# Team Details and Such...



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey, here's an abridged copy of what we've been discussing over email so that we'll have an open forum for responses.


*From Velozity:*
Guys let's settle on a logo. I want to get
>> some t-shirts / decals quoted. If any of you have a hook-up with screen
>> printers or vinyl graphics studios, speak up. I asked the poster of
>> the logo that received the most votes to redo his logo without the
>> gradation and
>> in a maximum of three colors. I also asked him to add "team". His
>> re-submissions are attached. I also like number 10 (the car). It's a
>> toss up for me really...

*From Mic10is:*
I say small chest Logo for a shirt. cost less and look better IMO
>> I still vote for #1 with the red blue color scheme
>> Just make sure to get preshrunk cotton Ts, cost slightly more but worth
>> it. I dont think it would be too much for people to pitch in $7-10 per
>> shirt and a few bucks for Vinyl logos.
>>
>> Ask Steve Stern who he has print his. I can ask John Marsh if he can do 
>> it
>> as well. find out what file type we need for both especially the shirts,
>> some places get picky

*From mdbayler:*
> Logo #1 is still my choice. You might want to consider reducing the
> colors to just two - red and blue. This should save a little on screen
> setup and printing.
>
> I agree with Mic on preshunk cotton t-shirts. I would try to go with
> either a Hanes or Gildan shirt. They seem to be the best quality I've
> seen for screen printing. Ones without tags would also be nice.
>
> A small logo on the left chest will probably make for the best looking
> shirt. If possible I would like to see us offer shirts in both ash gray
> and black. Black looks better and would be great at Finals but the gray
> shirts would be good for hot shows in the middle of summer. I would also
> be interested in a long sleeve shirt or two.
>
> Given the small run of shirts you will be doing they may be a little more
> expensive. I know that when we do shirts for our club's annual century
> ride they are probably about $6.50 and that is for a few hundred shirts.
> Splitting the screen printing setup across 20 shirts will likely push the
> price above $10 per shirt. I'd be willing to pay up to $15 per shirt if I
> have the opportunity to get them in both colors.
>
> If you don't have any luck finding a printer to do small runs you might
> take a look at cafepress.com. Steve Stern has some of his MECA shirts
> available out thre. They allow you to upload the image and have people
> purchase shirts individually rather than having to do a group run. They
> offer the ability to get logos on several different styles and colors of
> shirts as well as other products. Prices are $19 for a white short
> sleeve, $25 for a dark short sleeve, and $30 for a dark long sleeve.
> Something to consider if we think others might join the team throughout
> the year.


*From Velozity (today):*
Hey Team, I've been slammed for the last couple of weeks. I still haven't 
gotten the shirt / decal quotes. Has anyone else tried? It appears as 
though #1 will be our logo. Do you guys like it in black or red/blue/gray? 
Who's going to make it to SBN? I thought I was for sure, but now it's not 
looking so promising. We need to decide on which shows we are all (or most 
of us) going to try to attend together. I guess it would be a couple 
triple-point soundfests and also Finals. The big ones listed so far are 
SBN, Madvette Nats, Ark-La-Tex, The Vinny, Elite Nats (no date yet). Oh, 
and congrats to Christian for his first show at Madvettes, and Mike B. for a 
good showing at Freezefest.

Mike


*From ExtremeAcres:*
hey mike... please keep us updated on these Shirts... I'm gonna be wanting 2 or 3 right off the bat ...as soon as they are available... please let us know when and how much they are....


*From orion1998_1:*
madvett, vinny for sure, still undecided on other shows, ... still not sure even on class. i may have to stay in stock for now


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

And I just want to reiterate, congratulations to ExtremeAcres and mdbayler on their results from the January shows.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm good with any design on the shirts, whatever the group decides/decided. 

My show attendance will not pick up until later in the year as I just started a new job, and I cannot even begin to request time off right now. Plus I am still working diligently to finish my install.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Team, I've gotten a quote on shirts from a local place that my company uses. I chose to quote 30 shirts (15 ash gray, 15 black) with a three-color logo. We can get them screened or embroidered for the same price. If we get more shirts then the cost of the screened shirts goes down. If we get less then the cost goes up. The cost of the embroidered shirt stays the same regardless.

$30 screen set up charge per color x 3 colors = $90
$7 per shirt for sizes S-XL, $1 more for each size above XL = $7-$10

Total for screened shirts (30): $10 (S-XL) to $13 (4XL)
Total for embroidered shirts: $10 (S-XL) to $13 (4XL)

Long-sleeve t-shirts are available for $2.50 more. The shirts are either Gildan or Port & Co. (Hanes' OEM). We can get 6.1oz 100% cotton or a lighter 50/50 blend. We can also save $1 per shirt for each screen color we remove.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

oops ...I responded to the email first ... then here ....Doh !...sorry :blush:

I'll be interested in 3 shirts at least (no matter what they cost ) 

imo... that does sound like a good deal... but I'd also like to mention (and this is just an opinion ...cause I really dont care which way we go on these shirts...Im gonna sport one no matter what)... but we are gonna get what we pay for ... 10-13 a shirt is a great price ... yes... especially if we wanted to give some away...or sell some to offset costs of the team (or whatever) ...BUT..they are gonna be t-shirts ...that have a life span according to what they costed....

if we went a more expensive route and went for a better shirt ... like some of the shirts mentioned in earlier threads... (ie golf shirts... or maybe even a Hoodie for those winter events ) or some kind of Pit crew real racing kind of shirt (something that looks like a dickies probably ) anyways ...IF we went THIS route...then we might end up with a NIce (and little bit dressier) shirt that might last us for many more years... and yeah ...while it might cost 3 times more.... it's just a thought... 

I would pay the extra for the quality...

if others dont agree ...than I totally understand... and I'm in for shirts ....no matter what color, or what logo ...I like all of the ideas so far...


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

My last Idea.... could also be put on the SHELF...for Stage 2 for finals or something... Like by mid summer ...some people are need ing new shirst ...or we have more members by then...

then when we do a 2nd run for more shirts ...we could make the decision to Move up in quality (when we see that _one other team_ ...who looks more professional than us , at EVERY event....LOL  )


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Dickies shirts would be nice...


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

In order of preference:

Dickies shirt
Golf shirt
T shirt

Hard to believe that you can get a custom t shirt for $10...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dickie
tshirt
Golf shirt


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

sweet...I'm not the only one who would be willing to upgrade...

Dickie
golf
T-shirt

I STILL will not complain at whatever is chosen as our first shirts...

AND I think we cant dilly dally too long (and changing the whole shirt thing (ie doing research for dickies or pit crew shirts... plus They'd surely need an embroidered logo vs silkscreen )

So I'm kinda still thinking t-shirts for this first round might be a good idea...cheap , simple , and quick... and most of the legwork is already done...

But I'd still like to pursue the nicer shirts ...

and we could just take our time ...and really research them (like we research audio stuff !...IMAGINE what a good deal on quality we could find out there like THAT ..hehehe... we'd end up tayloring our own from scratch ...LOL )

and then we could do a 2nd run of shirts Mid Summer or something... OR maybe even just some guys would want to go that route....IDK...i'd just like to leave it out there as a possibility anyways though....


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry for being a post whore... but when I get an idea ...I gotta put it out there...cause it might be gone for a long time at any moment ...lol

what if we went for t's this first go around... to get us up and running and representing....

Then as a team ...over the next month or Two... we could brainstorm... 
and maybe look for a 
secondary sponsor... NOT a company that would be in any conflict with DIYMA in any way shape or form.... but what if we could get some other kind of small corporate sponsor ...TO BUY OUR SHIRTS FOR US ...and have their Logo on it (secondary to DIYMA of course ) would have to be a little bit smaller ... or be arm badges instead of chest badge ...or something like that ....

It's just a thought .... team DIYMA sponsored by Pepsi > DIYMA sponsored by McDonalds ...or Stinger... or M&Ms or or Billy Bobs shoe store (if Billy Bob wants to drop 3 or 4 hundred bucks to buy us a dozen shirts.

I'm sure all this would have to be approved by Ant too... 

OK...thats all....I just wanted to plant a seed and see if anyone wants to water it ...hehe

I'm zippin my lip for awhile ... :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Tshirt


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> and maybe look for a
> secondary sponsor... NOT a company that would be in any conflict with DIYMA in any way shape or form.... but what if we could get some other kind of small corporate sponsor ...TO BUY OUR SHIRTS FOR US ...and have their Logo on it (secondary to DIYMA of course ) would have to be a little bit smaller ... or be arm badges instead of chest badge ...or something like that ....
> 
> It's just a thought .... team DIYMA sponsored by Pepsi > DIYMA sponsored by McDonalds ...or Stinger... or M&Ms or or Billy Bobs shoe store (if Billy Bob wants to drop 3 or 4 hundred bucks to buy us a dozen shirts.


I think it’s a good idea, but not one that I’d participate in to be honest.
My opinion on sponsors is that you pick who you would want to rep. In this case, I’d only rep a company I truthfully would support. Large corporate sponsors are probably not interested, so that leaves us with lower-key sponsors. I’m not sure that every one of us would agree on X company being the sponsor. Who knows, though. I’m just really picky about this stuff. Back in my bmx days I had a couple sponsors and co-sponsors and I only ran gear and rep’d companies I truly believed in both their product and their business sense. I had opportunities for other brands but passed on them in favor of backing smaller brands that I truly believed in. 

Heck, you’re going to have a hard time getting me to wear a branded t-shirt at all, much less one that’s representing (potentially) a company I don’t want to represent. 


Anyway…
I vote for the t-shirt idea. 
Is it going to be mandatory that we wear one, or at least highly insisted? Personally, I’m just not all for branded t-shirts as said above. I would like to represent the team simply by being me and not wearing a label. I know it sounds weird, but I’ve just got some opinions on ‘sponsors’ in general. Hopefully you guys understand where I'm coming from. 

-	Erin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just to throw this out there in reply to myself, and hopefully to clarify...


The root of my ‘issue’ (if you want to call it that) is simply that I’d only back a company I trusted and wanted to support.
I just don’t know if we would all come into agreement on who should be the sponsor. 
I’m down for it, but I think that everyone needs to be on board with who it would be. 
That’s the only point I was really trying to make.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Just to throw this out there in reply to myself, and hopefully to clarify...
> 
> 
> The root of my ‘issue’ (if you want to call it that) is simply that I’d only back a company I trusted and wanted to support.
> ...




I agree completely. It would have to be a company that most people use also. A company wouldn't want to sponsor someone who isn't using there equipment or product. I'm not sure everybody has a common product. We are all using different stuff. A secondary sponsor could be a good idea if the kinks are worked out.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree that we shouldn't go for any sponsors. I would say that if we looked at all of our installs I doubt that there is a single brand that we all have in common. I certainly wouldn't want to feel compelled to change out a few hundred dollars of wiring because Stinger is our sponsor (just an example) for a $30 shirt. 

Of course I like the idea of the Dickie's shirts and I ultimately would like for us to have them, but I think that we should probably go with some t-shirts first. This will allow us to get something quickly and get some extras to allow for the team to grow. Hopefully the company doing the printing will be willing to retain the screens for future runs to avoid additional setup costs.

If we plan to get this done in the next few weeks I would like to see us also have the option of getting long sleeve t-shirts. It's hard to find good long sleeve tees and these would be good to have to wear in the upcoming months.

Like Erin I will be representing DIYma at all shows, but I can tell you that I won't be a DIYma poster child (_that's a scary image_ ) at every show. I'm also members of Team Zapco and Team Wild Bills and will be sporting their attire at some shows as well. I'll always be there as a member of DIYma even if I'm not dressed as such. 

One thing that I don't want our team to become is a click that only hangs out with ourselves. Team Sound Domain has been like that the last few years and it's a bit of a turnoff. I really like some of those guys but they make it hard to talk with the ones you like at some of the shows. Also, there are a lot of great guys that aren't on our team and not getting out and getting to know them would be a major shame.


Mike.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

> Team Sound Domain has been like that


WOW! I thought Andy was on that team. Hell, it is hard to get him to shut up. :laugh:

I agree with the getting to know the other competitors and teams statement. Team Schil Acoustics guys have always been very helpful and a lot of those guys have forgotten more audio than most people (and DIYMA website members) know. David Hogan's truck got me back into this hobby and Kirk Proffitt's Acura still amazes me (stock locations!!!!!). I guess what I am saying is for me this is all about learning techniques, tips, and tricks to make my car sound better and talking with people who care about this stuff (trust me we ARE a MINORITY). IMO - the only way to do that is to listen to and talk to other people and find out what works for them. If I am able to have someone listen to my car and/or try one of my suggestions and it improves their car, well that is just gravy.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Andy Jones has never been anything but nice to anyone I know. This was my 1st year really competing at MECA and Andy was nice enough to include me at his table during the dinner thing and introduce me to some of the guys I really didnt know.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I don't think any of the Team Sounddomain guys are a "click". We hang out with anyone. We park near each other because, well, we are a team. We stay near our cars alot, because it's a car show and you kind of have to. We do talk with each other, because as a group we pretty much have the same twisted sense of humor. 

I apologize if we came off as not wanting to be around others. That is the exact opposite of what we got together to accomplish. 

I truly am sorry if it came off like that.


Good luck with Team DIYMA.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

SSSnake said:


> WOW! I thought Andy was on that team. Hell, it is hard to get him to shut up. :laugh:


Just tell me my left and right stage is reversed--but only on one song. that leaves me pretty speechless. :laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wow, you have some kind of cool phasing processor in there!


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Wow, you have some kind of cool phasing processor in there!


I think it's called the ZinnerSonic.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

kickpanels are finally in...now to tune everything all over again...lol I'll be able to represent soon though! I'm down with any shirt style, just let me know when and where to send the money.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm totally against sponsors for this team. It kind of goes against the whole premise for why I put the team together. We are a bunch of guys who do our own research and buy our own gear from any manufacturer we choose. We shouldn't be pigeon-holed into repping any one company. Our different DIY "mutt" installs are what makes us unique and what will make our interactions more interesting. In fact we're not sponsored by this website either. The only reason I'm okay with using its logo in our logo is because it's the common thread that we all share. Ant was gracious enough to endorse the idea and give us our own forum, but that's the extent of it. We reciprocate by bringing attention to the website through our show successes.

*steps off of soap box*

I will call the sportswear company on Monday and see if they can get Dickies shirts. They've got the t-shirts (long and short sleeve) in stock I believe. If you guys are ready to make a move then I can let them know and find out payment details. PM me your order: size, color, quantity. I think we should stick with gray and black shirts.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I actually like the fact that we aren't sponsored by this site and that we simply use the name to identify the team members. We could have called ourselves 'team monkeywrench'... point being that we have no ties to this site other than the name. That's why I joined. I'm not a total moron and I don't think that this site isn't going to get some free advert from us, but the name harkens back to what the site was founded on: people who want to learn about the technical side of car audio rather than simply buying speakers putting them in or having a shop put them in, and being good (not that there's anything wrong with that). The draw to this site for me was the ability to mix audio with some technical understanding: two things that I enjoy very much. I believe that's why the other team members joined as well. 

None of us here are linked or have any agenda other than doing what we already try to do: help people. I know less than most of the seasoned vets for sure, but I'm going to do my part in helping team members and non-team members as I attend shows and anytime that I can, period. Hopefully the whole 'team diyma' will have a positive connotation and it'll only be a way to identify what our roots are in car audio. And hopefully when asked what 'diyma' is, we can explain that it's a more involved way of car audio. I know most of the competitors I've met are _very_ involved with their car and very knowledgable about the technical side of things. But, the group that I hope we can impact are those just coming into the hobby and help grow their knowledge and passion for the hobby just as this site did for me. :thumbsup:



Now, for some OT... I just vacuumed my car for tomorrow's comp so that anyone who wants to sit and have a listen can do so without leaving the car with dog hair all over them.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Now, for some OT... I just vacuumed my car for tomorrow's comp so that anyone who wants to sit and have a listen can do so without leaving the car with dog hair all over them.


I guess that explains why the cats attacked my shirt after I got home Tuesday night. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> I guess that explains why the cats attacked my shirt after I got home Tuesday night. :laugh:


As I was editing my post, I thought about apologizing to you for subjecting you to the dog hair!


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> As I was editing my post, I thought about apologizing to you for subjecting you to the dog hair!


The wife vacuumed my car out today also for same reason. It's tuned,washed and ready to go.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

it kinda funny how SQ guys keep their cars decently clean... where as Ive noticed that SPL guys cars are all raw (panels missing ...raw boxes...loose head units (and usually some loose other components bass knobs etc ) and I really get a kick out of how many _still_ have saw dust shavings throughout the vehicle... Like it hadnt been vacuumed since the last box was built (or Amp deck ) ....

anyways ...I just think it's funny... and im sure in the future I'll see even more crazy goofy wacky stuff.... but as a noob ... this _clean vs non clean_ is One thing Ive noticed between SQ and SPL vehicles.

(not to say that I havent seen a couple clean SPL vehicles...I've seen a few for sure... but they were in the minority for an SPl vehicle..

See you guys in a Bit !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I think we keep them clean on the inside because we know others are going to sit in it. Mine has stains and panels are scratched up, but I at least can vacuum the thing for you guys. 

See you guys in a few...


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I actually like the fact that we aren't sponsored by this site and that we simply use the name to identify the team members. people who want to learn about the technical side of car audio rather than simply buying speakers putting them in or having a shop put them in, and being good (not that there's anything wrong with that). The draw to this site for me was the ability to mix audio with some technical understanding: two things that I enjoy very much. I believe that's why the other team members joined as well.
> 
> Hopefully the whole 'team diyma' will have a positive connotation and it'll only be a way to identify what our roots are in car audio. And hopefully when asked what 'diyma' is, we can explain that it's a more involved way of car audio. I know most of the competitors I've met are _very_ involved with their car and very knowledgable about the technical side of things. But, the group that I hope we can impact are those just coming into the hobby and help grow their knowledge and passion for the hobby just as this site did for me. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


x2 Not agreeing on the sponsors because most of us run different gear in our cars, sponsors might even reject us for this but none the less we will be fine supporting ourselves. And no pets in my car, they might scratch the leather seats up,  :blush:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

first comp was today. not many sq competitors, but still a great time. glad to meet the fellow team members (except for MIke... GOD, who invited _that_ guy?!). LOL. J/K, Mike!



Link to post in the '12v Events' section, with pictures:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/973899-post11.html

I can't remember who all got what in what categories, so I'll have to let them chime in.

I got 1st in my class (modex)... first place out of.... well, nobody else was in it, LOL
I scored an 86, though. Had some great feedback from the judges. Very detailed and specific. 
Got best of show and phat car. I didn't even know what they were. Had to look at the MECA site when I got home, LOL!


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats to Erin on his rockin' SQ score -- 86. Thanks again for helping me with the tuning in my truck.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No problem, man. Congrats on your win(s). :thumbsup:


Now, where's the next destination?


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Now, where's the next destination?


April Fool's Fest in Lebanon, Tennessee, on Sunday, March 28th. 

Should be a good triple point show and will likely be well attended by the SQ crowd.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats guys good job today. It was good to meet yall. Fools fest is only a double point show. Ill be there and more than likely Laid out the following weekend, then the Boaz show.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I should be able to make that one, though it's a big further of a drive than this one. 

Gabe, you're coming to the Boaz show? I'm having the GTG the weekend before that. Hopefully you can make both.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

results from the comp today are already on the MECA site. That was fast. 
Events


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to boaz so Hogan can judge it.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

It was Effin great meeting everyone Saturday ! ....

John...great meeting you... get that MAxima Pimped out ! (cant wait to hear it !)
Mike ...sweet truck...awesome install...sounded amazing ! Congrats on all your awards ! (and your highest SQ score to date / right ?)
Erin ... I guess those 5 installs in that ONE car has paid Off ! (His Car also was Impeccable sounding...scored an 86 in SQ ! :bowdown:
Gabriel ...I also thought your HHR sounded superb ...very nice setup you got going on ... (Im hoping for you ...that your tuner finds something that he can tweak on ..that might explain your _lower than expected_ score.. ) I KNOW I sure didnt hear anything wrong with it (but Im a noob and Dont know what Im listening for )
Jason ...as always ...interesting talking to you and throwing ideas around and learning about all this Audio stuff . thanks for your help man ...

The COOLEST thing for me was.... getting to listen to 3 systems that sound far superior to mine (i hadn't been exposed to that yet ...and didnt really even know what I was shooting for ) NOW I Do .... and Those Guys ALL... gave me a listen AND a lesson... they all helped me to LISTEN better and told me what to listen for and what to pay attn to ... THANK YOU Sincerely 

I got 1st in stock class SQ and Increased my score 6.5 points (I got a 61)(and Im still _passive_... going _active _this month ... and hoping for another increase in score next go around) 
I got 2nd in RTA (got schooled By teammate Mike... he showed me how it's SUPPOSED to be done ...LOL... congrats man ! )

All in All... TEAM DiYMA had many Firsts (i lost count with all the extra awards Mike and Erin got) but in SQ (3 firsts and 2nd ) and in RTA (a One , two finish) then Mike and Erin got Phat this and Phat that and Install awards and overall best in show SQ ..and I dont know what else... but they deserved every bit of it ... CONGRATS !

See Ya'll next time 

Christian


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

That is AWESOME the team had such an AMAZING showing!!! Congrats to all you and way to go!! I cant wait for Spring Fling I and II in Va next month.

On a seperate note how far are the TN guys from Chattanooga? I am there once every 3-4 weeks to see my oldest son and would like to meet some of the Southern part of the team.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

It was great meeting you guys this weekend. :gossip: It was good to meet some of the team and hang out with you guys and listen to everyone's systems. It made for one of the most enjoyable competitions I've been to in a while. 



ExtremeAcres said:


> Mike ...sweet truck...awesome install...sounded amazing ! Congrats on all your awards ! (and your highest SQ score to date / right ?)


I've actually had a few higher scores, but it's the best one with the new score sheet and the best score since I redid the sound stage before Finals last year. Many thanks to Erin for the tuning he did last week, and congrats to Erin on kickin' butt with an 86.



ExtremeAcres said:


> The COOLEST thing for me was.... getting to listen to 3 systems that sound far superior to mine (i hadn't been exposed to that yet ...and didnt really even know what I was shooting for ) NOW I Do .... and Those Guys ALL... gave me a listen AND a lesson... they all helped me to LISTEN better and told me what to listen for and what to pay attn to ... THANK YOU Sincerely


If everyone involved in car audio was as enthusiastic as Christian it would definitely be one wild ride. He came to this event wanting to learn as much as he could. :wideeyed: He listened to others cars, had guys listen to his, talked with the judge to see what needed to be improved. If he's able to apply all he is learning and his energy I think he'll do really well this year. I'm looking forward to seeing how the vehicle comes alive after he goes active.



chefhow said:


> On a seperate note how far are the TN guys from Chattanooga? I am there once every 3-4 weeks to see my oldest son and would like to meet some of the Southern part of the team.


I'm about two hours from Chattanooga, possibly closer than some of the Tennessee boys. Maybe you can let us know when you are heading down and a few of us can meet you up there one afternoon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> It was great meeting you guys this weekend. :gossip: It was good to meet some of the team and hang out with you guys and listen to everyone's systems. It made for one of the most enjoyable competitions I've been to in a while.


I haven’t been to any in about 1.5 years, but I had a great time, too. I agree, it was the most enjoyable comp Mike’s been to in a while. LOL! 



mdbayler said:


> Many thanks to Erin for the tuning he did last week, and congrats to Erin on kickin' butt with an 86.


No problem, man. I didn’t do much, but I was happy to help. 
We need to try to meet up again before the next one. 




mdbayler said:


> If everyone involved in car audio was as enthusiastic as Christian it would definitely be one wild ride. He came to this event wanting to learn as much as he could. :wideeyed:


I was taking shelter for the incoming barrage of questions! 
LOL, I’m just kidding, Christian. I agree with Mike. You’re enthusiasm for learning is great. I enjoyed the questions you asked, and you were asking good ones, too. I think you know more than you give yourself credit for. 




mdbayler said:


> I'm about two hours from Chattanooga, possibly closer than some of the Tennessee boys. Maybe you can let us know when you are heading down and a few of us can meet you up there one afternoon.


X2


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> I'm about two hours from Chattanooga, possibly closer than some of the Tennessee boys. Maybe you can let us know when you are heading down and a few of us can meet you up there one afternoon.


I will definitely do that, in April my boy is going to be spending a week up in Pa with me but on the way back maybe we can all hook up on Sat 4/11 at the Madvette show in Murfreesboro. I may not have the car done by then but I wouldnt mind being there for support and to lend a hand/see what its going to be like to run my car thru a lane. I'm basically a noob since its been 15 years since I have done it.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I will definitely do that, in April my boy is going to be spending a week up in Pa with me but on the way back maybe we can all hook up on Sat 4/11 at the Madvette show in Murfreesboro. I may not have the car done by then but I wouldnt mind being there for support and to lend a hand/see what its going to be like to run my car thru a lane. I'm basically a noob since its been 15 years since I have done it.


cool man ... also keep this in mind... ( no guarantees ...but Ive seen them do this before...) if YOU show up early enough ....and the judges are set up ...and it isnt crowded... the Judges will possibly let you take a clinic...;which means they will spend 10 minutes or so ...and listen to your car...and give you pointers...and maybe even hook you up with an SPL reading or something. the guys in nashville seem to be super nice about that kind of stuff so far (but keep in mind ...all the shows ive been to here were cold out ...and had few competitors due to that)(Im sure if the weather is nice and there's tons of cars...they wouldnt have the free time to do those free clinics.... ) 

it's just a thought though...and it would probably HAVE to be done between 10 and 11 AM...once judging starts at 11:30...they are all pretty busy throughout the day...

good luck man ...look fwd to meeting you ... btw ..Im about 2-1/2 hrs from Chattanooga)


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

ExtremeAcres said:


> cool man ... also keep this in mind... ( no guarantees ...but Ive seen them do this before...) if YOU show up early enough ....and the judges are set up ...and it isnt crowded... the Judges will possibly let you take a clinic...;which means they will spend 10 minutes or so ...and listen to your car...and give you pointers...and maybe even hook you up with an SPL reading or something. the guys in nashville seem to be super nice about that kind of stuff so far (but keep in mind ...all the shows ive been to here were cold out ...and had few competitors due to that)(Im sure if the weather is nice and there's tons of cars...they wouldnt have the free time to do those free clinics.... )
> 
> it's just a thought though...and it would probably HAVE to be done between 10 and 11 AM...once judging starts at 11:30...they are all pretty busy throughout the day...
> 
> good luck man ...look fwd to meeting you ... btw ..Im about 2-1/2 hrs from Chattanooga)


Meeting up at a show would be a great idea. I was going to suggest that but hadn't made it back to the keyboard yet and didn't know your situation with your son and whether you could bring him to a show or not. _(I'm sure my English teacher would be proud of that sentence. :laugh _Let us know as the show gets closer and maybe some of us can target that as a show to attend.

Pretty much every show has the opportunity for clinics. They are usually held between the time registration starts and the time judging begins as indicated on the event flyers. 

Erin and I took advantage of Steve Stern being there Saturday and got him to listen to our cars and give some opinions. I didn't change anything that day based on the clinic but mostly wanted to get the feedback for future tuning reference.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> Erin and I took advantage of Steve Stern being there Saturday and got him to listen to our cars and give some opinions. I didn't change anything that day based on the clinic but mostly wanted to get the feedback for future tuning reference.



If Chef came the next weekend, he could drive down to our area for the GTG, lol. 


I definitely enjoyed getting Steve’s input. He had very specific comments. I changed the tweeter levels and increased the sub crossover slope afterward, but that was all I could do at the time since my wife’s netbook clips the bitone software (figured out how to get it all displayed now, though).


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> If Chef came the next weekend, he could drive down to our area for the GTG, lol.


I would love to and actually tried to schedule a trip down that way for the first GTG you had and next weekend but the misses last day in the restaurant biz is that Saturday and she has to pull a split as her last shift  

As for my son, he is 9 and loves the cars, music and stereos(loud and fast :2thumbsup. If you guys are ok with a kid drooling all over your cars and asking endless questions than you may get to meet Jr.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

> Andy Jones has never been anything but nice to anyone I know.


Mic,

Just for clarity, I agree with you. That is why I picked on Andy. I try not to single people out for ridicule unless it is clearly sarcastic. Besides I have the utmost confidence Andy would do the same to me. 

Andy,

Dude you suck and I've heard your stage swap sides at least three times on Spanish Harlem. Must be the low budget amps.

Charles


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

mdbayler said:


> Erin and I took advantage of Steve Stern being there Saturday and got him to listen to our cars and give some opinions. I didn't change anything that day based on the clinic but mostly wanted to get the feedback for future tuning reference.


I also took Steve's input. It was very promising, LOL. Oh well, my next show will be April Fools Fest with Vinny judging. Ill see how that works out. Im guessing alot better, hopefully. I believe its going to be an interesting year between Mike, Aaron Thomas, and myself.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Guys, I've only gotten a t-shirt order from one person, and he wants 4 of them. Get at me with your sizes and color preferences asap so I can get the ball rolling. Also, I'm assuming we do the logo on the left chest. We could do a big logo on the back too I guess, but I'll have to see how much more that will be.

Anybody know any good graphics printers that won't charge us an arm and a leg for vinyl logos?


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

if we're doing t-shirts, I'll do two of them (one in each color if we are going that route) XXL..where do I send funds, and how much will the two shirts be?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

You'll paypal the funds to me as a "gift" so no fees, but untill we get a final count I don't know how much each shirt will be. There is a $90 set up fee regardless, so that gets amortized over the number of shirts we order. As far as shipping goes, I should be able to fold them up and put them in a Priority mail medium flat rate box. Or I could do a larger box and send to the regional officer for distribution at the next show or whatever. We'll figure it out once we have a final number.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

YGPM


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

If it helps... I'm down for (qty)2 (size)XLs


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay, I just spoke with the shirt company and they are booked solid for the next couple of weeks. I explained that we'd like to have the shirts by the end of the month and he said that was doable. He was even so kind as to take my verbal committment on the order (our companies have done business for a while now), and they would get everything started and I can pay when I pick them up. So, right now I only have comittments from 5 out of 12 members for a total of 16 shirts. Even if you don't count the two newest members added today, that's still 5 of you who haven't let me know anything one way or the other. It would certainly help the team if you bought at least one shirt to help offset the cost of the screen print. If you haven't already, please let me know something by Thursday of this week.

We can get the logo on the front or back for the prices quoted, but if we want it on both sides and different sizes, then there will be a second setup charge for the other screen. I think it would make for a nice shirt to have something on both sides, but then we have to cover $180 in setup charges instead of $90. Even still, that's only $6 per shirt if we order 30 shirts (plus the cost of the shirts themselves). Let's make a decision and get the orders placed. 

Also, I think we should pitch in and buy one shirt for the forum member who designed the winning logo. Let me know your thoughts on this.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Might want to send out an email… some of the guys on the team don’t make it here as much as others. 

Personally, I didn’t plan on buying one. But, we’ll see how it comes out at the end.
If we can get it down to $6/shirt, I’d take two. Not sure on size… guessing a Large. Basically, I’m willing to throw in $15, so if that gets me 2 shirts then that’s great.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'll send an email too. It won't be $6 per shirt, it would be $6 (screen set up for two screens) + $7 (cost of shirt up to size XL) = $13. Larger sizes are $1 per upsize. If you're not planning on buying a shirt then that's okay, but I just need to know by Thursday so I can place the order and be able to tell those who are ordering shirts what the final costs will be.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll take at least one. That'll be fine.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Velozity said:


> We can get the logo on the front or back for the prices quoted, but if we want it on both sides and different sizes, then there will be a second setup charge for the other screen. I think it would make for a nice shirt to have something on both sides, but then we have to cover $180 in setup charges instead of $90. Even still, that's only $6 per shirt if we order 30 shirts (plus the cost of the shirts themselves). Let's make a decision and get the orders placed.
> 
> Also, I think we should pitch in and buy one shirt for the forum member who designed the winning logo. Let me know your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


I'd prefer not to spend extra money to have the same logo put on the back that is on the front. If we wanted to put something else on the back ("2010 Competition Team", "Audiophiles Who Do It in the Garage", or whatever) I would be good with that but don't see the benefit of having the same logo in both places.

I agree that we should pitch in to buy an extra shirt for the guy that designed the logo. It might be good to provide a list of what members have sent you a message about shirts. I know that I sent you one for 4 shirts.

Mike Bayler.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

2 shirts for my share, 1 black 1 gray in XL. And I'm good chipping in for the shirt for the designer its only a buck more.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Good point Mike. We don't have to have the same thing on the back as the front. In fact, if we only do a phrase on the back then that's just one color and the screen charge for the back will only be $30. So that just makes it an extra $1 per shirt if we make it to 30 shirts. I'm really liking the idea...how about we just put "We Do It In The Garage..." on the back?


Here's the shirt orders I've gotten so far:

Velozity- 4 shirts
mdbayler- 4 shirts
ExtremeAcres- 4 shirts
chefhow- 2 shirts
SSSnake- 2 shirts
bikinpunk- 1 shirt
ncv6coupe- 2 shirts
highly- 2 shirts
8675309- 2 shirt
gymrat2005- 2 shirts
Mic10is- 6 shirts
orion1998_1- 2 shirts
shirt for logo designer gxe2se- 1 shirt

TOTAL = 34 shirts

All accounted for!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I emailed you back. 4 medium. one in each color and 2 in grey in a Youth Extra small or youth small if that isnt available


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Mic, just opened the emails, thanks... You mentioned white shirts, I suppose that would be fine, but I thought we wanted black as the color for our Finals shirt, so we were going to do gray shirts and black shirts. If you want to replace the gray ones with white then I'm sure that will be fine. In fact, if anyone else would rather have white than gray, then now is the time to bring it up so I can modify your order. Just make sure you also have a black one if you plan on being at Finals in Oct. I've edited the order list in my previous post to reflect the orders of Mic10is and orion1998_1. Orion, please send me your size and color choices. 

That's it we made it past 30 shirts, and everyone is accounted for, thank you! I'll let you guys simmer on this for a day or so and then I'm going to place the order _on my word_ with the printer. I will need to pay by the end of the month when I pick up the shirts so don't let me down Team!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

grey and blk is fine. If u can do the Youth sizes in pink, thatd be awesome too. actually 2 of the MED in pink would be nice too (my wifes)


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Velozity said:


> I'm really liking the idea...how about we just put "We Do It In The Garage..." on the back?


:coolgleamA: I'm good with that. :thumbsup:

What does everyone else think?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I like all the ideas...I have no preferences...My order is in ...and there will be no complaints from me with whatever you all choose ... cool cool


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I want one!

Medium please. I am with Extreme, no preferences.

Although, grey sounds nice, but I will be more than happy with what I get.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

HiVi Guy said:


> I want one!
> 
> Medium please. I am with Extreme, no preferences.
> 
> Although, grey sounds nice, but I will be more than happy with what I get.




We're planning to wear black at Finals. I encourage you to get one of each or just the black one.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


> We're planning to wear black at Finals. I encourage you to get one of each or just the black one.


Why did we pick to wear black at Finals? Are we burying team Diyma at finals?
So on top of finals, we'll also be having a team funeral?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

"Good Guys Wear black"


:karate:


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Black will be fine. When are Finals?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Why did we pick to wear black at Finals? Are we burying team Diyma at finals?
> So on top of finals, we'll also be having a team funeral?



LOL, we'll look more inimidating, like the Raiders...although they suck, so maybe that's not a good thing.


HiVi, Finals are the first couple days of October.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

HiVi Guy said:


> Black will be fine. When are Finals?


Oct 16th. In Lebanon. 

Tn state finals is 9/26 @ Murfreesboro. 


Hopefully we all make it. It should still be one heck of an event with all the new faces coming out.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

^^Yeah, what he said. Sorry, I was trying to go off of memory.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Guys, the shirts will be ready by the middle of next week. I'll send out an email with the payment details.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

*SHIRTS ARE FINISHED!* I'm going to pick them up today or tomorrow. Please send your payment if you haven't already (4 of you).


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Shirts run a lil big for some members*


----------

